# Educating a Bully owner



## Mhmmlissy (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, long story short, I have a friend who believes that her RE bully is an APBT.She's even said, "This is what a real pitbull is supposed to look like." Most of us know that a APBT is a medium sized dog of great strength, agility, and stamina.
Now, while her dog is pretty, he can't jump, run for very long without getting winded, and is also very dog aggressive - he's killed a female pitbull already, and I pulled him off the neck of another female pitbull. 
So, while he is pretty, he lacks the characteristics of the AmBully and even the APBT. Loyal? He turned around to bite her just yesterday. Game? No, just dog aggressive. 
Im trying to I reckon the word would be educate her a little more on the breed before more animals get hurt, or she does. 
She believes that the aggressive behavior he displays is good, and will help her sell puppies; she believes that he is the epitome of a real APBT.
Any suggestions? I need a way to explain this all to her without offending her.

Also, if you don't mind, tell me if you think he's a Bully or not., I'd like to show your inputs to her. He weighs 90+lbs, and is 16-17".


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Game and DA are not the same thing. Nobody here knows if their dog is game as it is illegal to find out. DA happens in both breeds but is less prevalent in the Am Bully. If he turned around to bite her then she should have him PTS as that is the responsible thing to do. Unwarranted HA is not sound behavior in either breed. I'll comment more later.


----------



## Mhmmlissy (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh no, I meant game in the sense of courageous, never backing down out of fear. I only say he's not game because I've seen him attack other male dogs around his dog pen when he escapes and the other dog, German Shepard, rolled him fairly quickly, and so he backed down.
With the females it's different, the female he killed, he had actually bred too; she ended up miscarrying her puppies and dying herself. It was a horrible sight.
I had told her she should put him down he's far too aggressive and she doesn't take enough time out to work with him but all she says is, "It's in a dog's nature to kill"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely looks bully to me


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow this is just sad. My advice would be send her here and let us try talking with her.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

its a bully and it should be fixed and never breed and even consider putting the dog done due to the ha, wow some people


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup HA is not tolerated in any breed , now why he turned on her would warrant weather or not he needs to be put down sounds HA but might not be in all cases. DA is a trait both bullys and APBT CAN carry and obviously she doesnt sound responsible enough to own this dog if it has killed another dog already and then had another issue after that. Would she consider comming to the site and learning and talking to some of us? Cant really get mad at her for not understanding her dog isnt a APBT as that is probably what the breeder who sold her her dog told her. there is alot of confusion with this issue. has she bred this dog already, does she have pups? This kinda breeder is just going to add to the problem and confusion we are already dealing with. A breed is based off of bloodlines and if she has a pedigree for the dog we could help break it down and explain exactly what she has.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd also suggest referring her here but I have a feeling I know how that would go! There are just some people who don't want to hear the truth. If I were you I'd make sure she knew my feelings about her practices (which it sounds like you have) and distance myself from them. Unfortunately this kind of thing puts all owners of pit bull type dogs under the microscope.


----------



## Mhmmlissy (Feb 16, 2011)

She says he turned because it was night time, and she had some toy, so he accidentally bit her, which is understandable if she's swinging the toy back and forth in the dark, that I didn't know. 
Although he has growled at me once before when I reached down to pet him, tht was when she had first gotten him, and he's gotten a lot better, from what I've seen.

Angelbaby, yes, she's already breed him to THREE females in a two month period. He killed the first one he bred to, and almost killed the second one he bred to. That leaves two females pregnant right now. They should be dropping their pups here in about a month or so.
She doesn't have papers on him, he's supposedly Razors Edge, I don't know anything else other than that about his blood lines. 
Here are two pictures of the females he's bred too, that are still alive:
This is Riley, the one I pulled Remi off of.http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd412/Mhmmlissy24/IMG_0607.png

And the second female, which had chewed through her pen to get to Riley and attack her, while Remi was jumping on her
http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd412/Mhmmlissy24/IMG_0608.png


----------



## Mhmmlissy (Feb 16, 2011)

Here are two pictures of the females he's bred too, that are still alive:
This is Riley, the one I pulled Remi off 









And the second female, which had chewed through her pen to get to Riley and attack her, while Remi was jumping on her


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The toy thing I can understand. If that's what happened then it's very different to HA. Not even a real bite.

How is he killing them? Does she just throw them in together and let them mate? It sounds like she's a bigger problem than the dog to me.

Also as a side note, that's a beautiful bitch in the second pic.


----------



## Mhmmlissy (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, that part I didn't know, the toy part, so I was relieved to hear that it was over a toy.

The female he killed died from bleeding out. Long story short, all three of her pits had chewed their ways through to her pen somehow. We went out in the morning to check on our dogs, and she found the female, Dottie, in their pool which was all red water from her blood, and she was barely alive. We brought her to the porch, cleaned her up, and her legs were all gashes, cuts, it was horrible.
She died not to long after.
She adds to the problem by trying to "sic" him on other dogs. 

And yes, she does just throw them in the pen together to let them breed.


----------



## Mhmmlissy (Feb 16, 2011)

And yes, she's a pretty girl  Her name's Shasta, she's supposedly Razors Edge too


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah my point still stands. Have nothing to do with her. You don't need that kind of attention. I don't know the nature of your relationship but if it were me, I'd cut ties with her totally.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

That owner is out of control! I agree completely with aus_staffy's last statement... sounds to me like there is no educating this person. I'm guessing you've already tried to educate her and had no success? Probably a lost cause... people like that are the reason our breed has a bad name... SMH


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Whatever that dog is, he is badly bred and not a good representation of either breed.


----------

